# 5-star rating sign?



## Timize (Jan 9, 2016)

Is a sign that says something like, "If you've enjoyed your ride today, please consider rating your experience 5 stars" acceptable?

I went from a 4.96 rating down to 4.80 in 10 rides (with 115 lifetime rides). I can't figure out why since I always offer to chat, have bottled water available, and have mini bags of candy they can take.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

To me it appears needy and I would consider a 1* just because of the sign. Same thing with water and candy. Just drive them from A to B and your rating will stabilize around 4.8 which is way more than needed. The rating doesn't count for anything as far as I know. If you have to beg it's more lucrative to beg for a tip.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't have a sign of anything and I don't offer anything. Only sometimes I may offer them gum when I'm about to chew one myself. It's a habit stuck since highschool and also it's the gum etiquette.

If I want to make a sign, I'll make one that will read, "Your fare Doesn't include Tips. Tips are greatly appreciated by all drivers.". But I'm too lazy to buy a printer to print all that. Lol


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Timize said:


> Is a sign that says something like, "If you've enjoyed your ride today, please consider rating your experience 5 stars" acceptable?
> 
> I went from a 4.96 rating down to 4.80 in 10 rides (with 115 lifetime rides). I can't figure out why since I always offer to chat, have bottled water available, and have mini bags of candy they can take.


How much more money did you make when your rating was 4.96 vs 4.8?

And stop with the water and goodie bags. I'd 1 star you just for trying too hard. You're a taxi driver now, start acting like one.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Timize said:


> Is a sign that says something like, "If you've enjoyed your ride today, please consider rating your experience 5 stars" acceptable?
> 
> I went from a 4.96 rating down to 4.80 in 10 rides (with 115 lifetime rides). I can't figure out why since I always offer to chat, have bottled water available, and have mini bags of candy they can take.


^^^
Maybe if you had maxi-bags for vomit.....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> How much more money did you make when your rating was 4.96 vs 4.8?
> 
> And stop with the water and goodie bags. I'd 1 star you just for trying too hard. You're a taxi driver now, start acting like one.


but the rating is our job security.....it's like the rating at a restaurant.....when your rating hit 4.7 something people will cancel their trips, thinking something must be wrong with you.....


----------

